# Why do Folks Complain So Much About Uber/Lyft?



## Realist2019 (Nov 4, 2019)

I've been driving for Lyft and now Uber Eats(COV-ID!! Hello?) for over a year now. I come to this forum for info and tips. But all I see is a bunch of whining crybabies.
Complaining about why they are threatened with "termination" due to poor performance(accept the freaking call!!!). Or how the pay sucks,
You know what. Why not just go out in the world and flip burgers, kiss azz in a corporate environment, bust concrete on a highway in 90 degree weather, etc...
You have a choice.
I did Lyft till the Pandemic and I probably wont be able to trust passengers to practice safety on my behalf to do Lyft for quite a while. So I'll probably deliver food which is waaaay more lucrative. I must say:coolio:.
If Lyft/Uber is sooo bad why not expend yer time doing something else?


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

They want to have their cake and eat it too.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Realist2019 said:


> I've been driving for Lyft and now Uber Eats(COV-ID!! Hello?) for over a year now. I come to this forum for info and tips. But all I see is a bunch of whining crybabies.
> Complaining about why they are threatened with "termination" due to poor performance(accept the freaking call!!!). Or how the pay sucks,
> You know what. Why not just go out in the world and flip burgers, kiss azz in a corporate environment, bust concrete on a highway in 90 degree weather, etc...
> You have a choice.
> ...


Some of us are drivers because we love driving, love meeting the pax, love the easy money, love the flexibility, love the independence, etc but some of us drive because we are not good at calculating costs, are too old, disabled, unskilled, uneducated, or otherwise disqualified from other jobs.
Whatever the reasons we drive, we still have a right to complain about the many ways that Uber exploits us and paxholes abuse us. If everything was great, Uber would attract more drivers and lower compensation until conditions were not great. So driver complaints reflect Uber's efforts to maximize profits.


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

Uber and Lyft, now Uber eats, has provided me with everything I calculated it would be. 
Granted, $$ is a secondary goal with driving, but the money has been good.
Understandably, lots of drives on UP were driving when money was GREAT.
I like the ability to make Cash On Demand. Beats watching TV and drinking beer with all free time. 
Party on, Wayne!


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Uber and Lyft were much different 5 years ago.
More money, less bs. Americans on the service calls.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

it is a forum created by a disgruntled driver for all other disgruntled drivers to 'hang' out; or at least that is what I told when I asked that very question as to why so little help, advice and actual tips there are here. They ARE here, but you must read through a lot of drama to get to tid bits of info. 
And, really, a lot of complaining is just that, complaining to vent. They mostly all go online just as they have always done, but here they get to vent and 'feel' better they aren't alone with their complaints/frustrations. 

And, some of the posts/members are quite entertaining. And some you must use the 'ignore' feature to clear what you see. Don't be bashful, use the ignore to 'weed' through the posts. 

And if you have a specific question or issue it is best to use the search tool vs trying to find an answer the hard way; reading through the pile. 

Good luck?


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Whatever the reasons we drive, we still have a right to complain about the many ways that Uber exploits us and paxholes abuse us.


Sure, lots of people complain about their jobs but still do them. But I think the OP's question is this, if rideshare is so much more exploitative and abusive than other low skilled jobs, then why aren't drivers quitting and flocking to do those jobs instead?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

M62 said:


> Sure, lots of people complain about their jobs but still do them. But I think the OP's question is this, if rideshare is so much more exploitative and abusive than other low skilled jobs, then why aren't drivers quitting and flocking to do those jobs instead?


For the reasons mentioned; love driving, enjoy meeting pax, flexibility, independence, poor cost calculations, etc as well as low barriers to entry. 
Farm labor is hard and low paid, why do farmworkers flock to it? Economic pressure, limited skill set, etc. Doesn't mean it's not exploitive and abusive.


----------



## Condor (May 12, 2020)

M62 said:


> Sure, lots of people complain about their jobs but still do them. But I think the OP's question is this, if rideshare is so much more exploitative and abusive than other low skilled jobs, then why aren't drivers quitting and flocking to do those jobs instead?


Low Skill workers have limited employment options
other than Lateral moves to other crappy low skill gigs.

U & L have one strong draw card: do it whenever U want or not at all


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Bear nets somewhere between $15-$20 per hour doing RS. It is very hard for bears to get hired into any other jobs that would pay more, so bear will keep doing RS. Also, bear is getting older; teeth are wearing down and facial fur is going gray. A lot of humans think that old bears can't learn new tricks, and those humans are probably right :frown:


----------



## Condor (May 12, 2020)

TemptingFate said:


> why do farmworkers flock to it? Economic pressure, limited skill set, etc.


Because those Farmworkers are mostly comprised of Undocumented Migrant Immigrants. They have zero employment options 
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/02/...mented-immigrant-farmworkers-agriculture.html


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Doesn't mean it's not exploitive and abusive.


if that was true and one keeps going online could it be said they enjoy being abused and exploited? Hum.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

SHalester said:


> if that was true and one keeps going online could it be said they enjoy being abused and exploited? Hum.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:


Just like farmworkers or other menial laborers. Also explains the 95% attrition rate.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Just like farmworkersvor other menial laborer


I do recall in my career there were times i was truely not happy; always landed on i still need to pay the bills, support the family and need that paycheck. Always got over whatever was bugging me and continued on.......for 32+ years. Primary reason: 6 minute commute, no freeway; got to go home for lunch. Plus I had the greatest manager of all time, that helped.


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Doesn't mean it's not exploitive and abusive.


I wasn't saying it isn't. But the impression from much of the forum (and what I think the OP was addressing) is that it's _more_ exploitative and abusive than average low skilled jobs. But if that's the case, why aren't drivers looking to move to those other jobs? Bearing in mind that most drivers are presumably legal, and could get jobs stacking shelves, flipping burgers, etc.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

M62 said:


> I wasn't saying it isn't. But the impression from much of the forum (and what I think the OP was addressing) is that it's _more_ exploitative and abusive than average low skilled jobs. But if that's the case, why aren't drivers looking to move to those other jobs? Bearing in mind that most drivers are presumably legal, and could get jobs stacking shelves, flipping burgers, etc.


For the reasons mentioned already repeatedly: love driving, enjoy meeting pax, flexibility, independence, poor cost calculations, etc.
This is a drivers' forum, not a waiters' forum. So you get drivers' complaints. Go to a restaurant workers' forum and ask them why they complain when they could be driving Uber.
(By the way, you often don't have to be documented to do those low skill jobs you mentioned).


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Bear has an 11% acceptance and 10% cancellation rate on Uber. Not too many jobs would tolerate that kind of crap!


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Fir the reasons mentioned already repeatedly: love driving, enjoy meeting pax, flexibility, independence, poor cost calculations, etc.
> This is a drivers forum, not a waiter's forum. So you get drivers' complaints. Go to a restaurant workers forum and ask them why they complain when they could be driving Uber.


Like I said, pretty much everyone gripes about some aspect of their job. The question is not about the griping, it's about the implication (around this forum) that the job conditions are worse than those of similar jobs. Sure, a restaurant worker may prefer their job to being a bus driver, even though they complain. But if it came down to it, they'd probably rather be a bus driver than work in a restaurant where slave labor conditions were allowed.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

Realist2019 said:


> I've been driving for Lyft and now Uber Eats(COV-ID!! Hello?) for over a year now.


Im surprised you lasted a whole year
Your butt must really hurt from all the abuse Uber/Lyft give you


----------



## Realist2019 (Nov 4, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Some of us are drivers because we love driving, love meeting the pax, love the easy money, love the flexibility, love the independence, etc but some of us drive because we are not good at calculating costs, are too old, disabled, unskilled, uneducated, or otherwise disqualified from other jobs.
> Whatever the reasons we drive, we still have a right to complain about the many ways that Uber exploits us and paxholes abuse us. If everything was great, Uber would attract more drivers and lower compensation until conditions were not great. So driver complaints reflect Uber's efforts to maximize profits.


Not saying you don't have a right to complain. I just don't understand WHY its necessary when you have sooo many other options out there available to ya.
If its so bad just do something else. Whining and complaining on a forum isn't gonna help or solve anything. A good protest would be to quit the platform and do something else that doesn't cause such stress and rage. Just saying...


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Your 2 cents of whining are duly noted. 

95% of drivers quit within a year. This normal rate of attrition for Uber is useless as a form of protest. 

Many new drivers are just finding out why the attrition rate is so high. The forum is a resource to share the knowledge accrued by many drivers over time. 

Your contribution to the forum has been less productive or useful than that of a driver complaining about a practice or experience that affects other drivers.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I can not state that I ever have seen a topic such as this on YouPeaDotNet.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Realist2019 said:


> Not saying you don't have a right to complain. I just don't understand WHY its necessary when you have sooo many other options out there available to ya.
> If its so bad just do something else. Whining and complaining on a forum isn't gonna help or solve anything. A good protest would be to quit the platform and do something else that doesn't cause such stress and rage. Just saying...


Quitting is exactly what most Uber drivers do. I've read it's as high as 96% annually.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Years ago the biggest part of the forum was "Advice". Back then there were more helpful hints and less snark. However, U/L was newer. The problem for people who are long timers is that virtually every question/topic has been batted around so many times the "snark" starts to set in. There is only so many times you can beat a dead horse. I get that isn't fair to newer people.

Also, newer people have no idea how much less money this gig pays now than it did several years ago. Many of the long timers on the forum stopped driving with all the rate cuts implemented and multiplier surges taken away. Many are ex-drivers now who think U/L sucks. Even if they still drive they miss the way it used to be, hence the whining.

Also, for those of us that have thousands of rides, half the time when you try to help someone they start arguing with you or some idiot with little experience starts telling you that you don't know what you are talking about! Then, helpfulness turns to aggravation.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

If UP.net didn't exist, there'd be a lot less whining.
Who else would you complain to that would give a sh*t?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Seamus said:


> Also, for those of us that have thousands of rides, half the time when you try to help someone they start arguing with you


^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^



Seamus said:


> some idiot with little experience starts telling you that you don't know what you are talking about!.


I have to laugh when some dilettante who started driving three weeks past tries to tell me, someone who has been in this business for years, that I do not know my subject.

I once took an UberX car to a hockey game. I could not get a cab that evening. Girlfriend and I get into the car, the driver verifies the destination and we start to roll. I can see that the Jippy Yess is directing him on a reasonable route. Despite that, he asks me if I want to use Six or Seven off of Rhode Island Avenue. I tell him to use Six. He says, "The GPS is saying Seven".

I tell him that Seven has more traffic, requires you to go by the Convention Centre (where there is an event) and the lights are more capricious. Further, you always get held up by jaywalkers on Seven at H, the middle of Chinatown. I add that Six has less traffic, the lights are more friendly but you do have to watch for left turns at New York and Massachusetts Avenues. Further, the parking garage entrance is on Six, but, if you stay to the left you can get by the line, unless some self-important buttwipe in an Audi or clueless moron in a Volvo from the suburbs is trying to jump the line.

The driver then informed me that he had been driving for Uber for six months and that he was now a "pro" and knew what he was doing. I laughed so hard that I almost fell out of his car, despite the door's being closed.

I am thinking:

First, Rocket Scientist, if you knew so BLEEP-ing much, WHY did you ask me?

Second, you are STILL a rookie at six months. There is NOTHING that you can tell me about navigating in this city. I know the traffic patterns, the streets, the changing situations (see my signature line). He, of course, wanted to know what was so funny (as did girlfriend). I feigned needing to calm down. We arrived, I got out and informed him that he was fortunate that stars did nothing for paying the rent. Even girlfriend wanted to know what I meant. I showed her that while I was deducting one star for [donkey]holiness, still I was giving him a tip, as he did drive safely and deliver us to our destination in a reasonable amount of time. She did not like the star deduction, but, as I tipped him, she was allright with the overall result.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Realist2019 said:


> I've been driving for Lyft and now Uber Eats(COV-ID!! Hello?) for over a year now. I come to this forum for info and tips. But all I see is a bunch of whining crybabies.
> Complaining about why they are threatened with "termination" due to poor performance(accept the freaking call!!!). Or how the pay sucks,
> You know what. Why not just go out in the world and flip burgers, kiss azz in a corporate environment, bust concrete on a highway in 90 degree weather, etc...
> You have a choice.
> ...


It makes them feel good for a second . :smiles:


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

First thing to remember is that its HEALTHY to vent. Especially to vent along with others that have the same feels that you do about the same topic.
U/L isn't all bad. Its great to make extra money on the side (I'm back to driving black car for myself and working auto salvage), and meeting new people. Its nice to talk to someone you have no relation to, and haven't yet had a beer with. 
BUT...
When I started, uber X was just a thought, and the split was a nice healthy 80/20 with rates about 75% higher. Surges were an actual thing, and it was typical to get in a few rides of deep red money flow a night, regardless of where the night sat in the week. You didn't stress over a non-tipper, because you weren't driving for cents on a mile. But people in general were just more appreciative and thankful.
People that asked for help didn't then respond with a two page letter about why you're wrong. 
U/L culture as a whole was a different world compared to now both in the field AND in theory. 
Now sucks in comparison.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Haters gonna hate....

Whiners gonna whine....



SHalester said:


> if that was true and one keeps going online could it be said they enjoy being abused and exploited? Hum.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:


It's only abuse if you don't like it


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Realist2019 said:


> If Lyft/Uber is sooo bad why not expend yer time doing something else?


For the same reason you stay married. Or in a long term relationship.

You go elsewhere to complain, but at the end of the day you still try to make it work.

Others will come along asking "if it's so bad why dont you break up and go get some action elsewhere?"

I'll let you figure out the rest...


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Mista T said:


> For the same reason you stay married. Or in a long term relationship.


I don't think you really answered his question. Your answer would be comparing it to a normal relationship that has ups and downs, but people try to make it work. According to many posters though, it's more like an abusive relationship (the abundant lube comments spring to mind). Which begs the question that @Realist2019 was asking.

I think the truth is somewhere in the middle. I.e, it's not the amazing thing some posters make out, but not as bad as others say. It's definitely not something I'd advise making a career out of, or be relied on as a sole means of income. It has its pluses and minuses like anything else. But I don't think it's comparable to slave labour, third world phone factories, etc.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

"Why do Folks Complain So Much About Uber/Lyft?"

"I like complaining."
-Veronica Cartwright as Lambert in 'Alien'.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

People complain about 'em cause they stink. If that ain't obvious to OP, he ain't paying no attention.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> I don't think you really answered his question. Your answer would be comparing it to a normal relationship that has ups and downs, but people try to make it work. According to many posters though, it's more like an abusive relationship (the abundant lube comments spring to mind). Which begs the question that @Realist2019 was asking.
> 
> I think the truth is somewhere in the middle. I.e, it's not the amazing thing some posters make out, but not as bad as others say. It's definitely not something I'd advise making a career out of, or be relied on as a sole means of income. It has its pluses and minuses like anything else. But I don't think it's comparable to slave labour, third world phone factories, etc.


I should ask my partner why she is human trafficking me. &#128107;

"Man is born free and everywhere is in chains."


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Realist2019 said:


> I've been driving for Lyft and now Uber Eats(COV-ID!! Hello?) for over a year now. I come to this forum for info and tips. But all I see is a bunch of whining crybabies.
> Complaining about why they are threatened with "termination" due to poor performance(accept the freaking call!!!). Or how the pay sucks,
> You know what. Why not just go out in the world and flip burgers, kiss azz in a corporate environment, bust concrete on a highway in 90 degree weather, etc...
> You have a choice.
> ...


The ones that go over the top complaining, you think they can hold down jobs where they have to answer to a person instead of Mr. Algorithm?

They want to be their own boss. RS is an easy way to accomplish that. However it comes with it's own aches and pains.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Bear is a free bear in a free state! Until some human comes around with a gun


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Bear is a free bear in a free state! Until some human comes around with a gun


We must protect the bears  
&#128059;&#128683;&#128299;


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Bear is a free bear in a free state! Until some human comes around with a gun


----------



## BunnyK (Dec 12, 2017)

Realist2019 said:


> Not saying you don't have a right to complain. I just don't understand WHY its necessary when you have sooo many other options out there available to ya.
> If its so bad just do something else. Whining and complaining on a forum isn't gonna help or solve anything. A good protest would be to quit the platform and do something else that doesn't cause such stress and rage. Just saying...


Because then people would have to be accountable. Tall order for many. It has to be someone else's fault.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Realist2019 said:


> But all I see is a bunch of whining crybabies.


Are you talking about the new whining crybabies who come on here and complain and moan and cry about the posters and the posts on here?


> You have a choice.


Yes, you can either read the posts on here or not.


> If Lyft/Uber is sooo bad why not expend yer time doing something else?


If this forum is so bad then why not spend your time doing something else? Rather than come on here to complain and whine and cry about it.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Sick of crying 

uber is the closest thing to not working that pays money I have found to do

I am marginally motivated, a crappy listener, hate people, unhygienic and have substance issues.... this job is AMAZING


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Realist2019 said:


> I've been driving for Lyft and now Uber Eats(COV-ID!! Hello?) for over a year now. I come to this forum for info and tips. But all I see is a bunch of whining crybabies.
> Complaining about why they are threatened with "termination" due to poor performance(accept the freaking call!!!). Or how the pay sucks,
> You know what. Why not just go out in the world and flip burgers, kiss azz in a corporate environment, bust concrete on a highway in 90 degree weather, etc...
> You have a choice.
> ...


I am pretty sure it's because after expenses we get killed 90% of us, now we do have a choice and you state some good examples like the corporate environment and the scum bags women and men, I think women also 90% of the time, the ass kissing and back stabbing there is just so much you can take.

Now as for your whining crybabies statement yes this happens but most of us have a huge beef with these 2 greedy companies Uber/Lyft, it seems to us it would be so easy to just take care of the people who made you all this money but no, people like Travis and the rest are the scum of the earth with their greed and not giving a shit about us the people that made them a fortune, this is our beef and one day you will see they will pay us, maybe this virus will help, now I am being very optimistic but I do hope this happens.

Now I am a firm believer in karma, what goes around comes around I have seen so many times in my long life, do you remember a couple of years ago Travis bought his parents a nice boat with the cash he stole from the drivers and his parents got into an accident killing his mother and almost killing his father, I believe this was payback and I would be very surprised if Travis makes it to 50, he is around 44 right now I think, enjoy yourself Travis the end is near...........








IthurstwhenIP said:


> Sick of crying
> 
> uber is the closest thing to not working that pays money I have found to do
> 
> I am marginally motivated, a crappy listener, hate people, unhygienic and have substance issues.... this job is AMAZING


Not working are you serious? Putting up with the crazy US society isn't work, and all the miles and long hours if you do it full time, ha ha ha...........


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

Realist2019 said:


> I've been driving for Lyft and now Uber Eats(COV-ID!! Hello?) for over a year now. I come to this forum for info and tips. But all I see is a bunch of whining crybabies.
> Complaining about why they are threatened with "termination" due to poor performance(accept the freaking call!!!). Or how the pay sucks,
> You know what. Why not just go out in the world and flip burgers, kiss azz in a corporate environment, bust concrete on a highway in 90 degree weather, etc...
> You have a choice.
> ...


We prefer to discourage people so that we have less competition. After a few thousand experiences you will also become discouraged and disgruntled about this gig. Eventually something will happen bad and it will change you.


----------



## Carlycat (Mar 31, 2020)

Condor said:


> Low Skill workers have limited employment options
> other than Lateral moves to other crappy low skill gigs.
> 
> U & L have one strong draw card: do it whenever U want or not at all


That goes for high skilled workers too ya know!


----------



## POKERLV (Jun 7, 2017)

Uber and lyft deserve everything that will becoming there way, after screwing drivers for years with the little games they play. The government will come down on them like a ton of bricks once this 19 is under control. I personally hope they both fold , if that happens I will throw a huge party!!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Are you talking about the new whining crybabies who come on here and complain and moan and cry about the posters and the posts on here?
> Yes, you can either read the posts on here or not.
> If this forum is so bad then why not spend your time doing something else? Rather than come on here to complain and whine and cry about it.
> 
> View attachment 462947


#Crybabyitus

Not as cute when its adults.



Carlycat said:


> That goes for high skilled workers too ya know!


Ummm no &#129335;‍♀

More skills= more job options


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Bear nets somewhere between $15-$20 per hour doing RS. It is very hard for bears to get hired into any other jobs that would pay more, so bear will keep doing RS. Also, bear is getting older; teeth are wearing down and facial fur is going gray. A lot of humans think that old bears can't learn new tricks, and those humans are probably right :frown:


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

SHalester said:


> ..... you must use the 'ignore' feature to clear what you see. Don't be bashful, use the ignore to 'weed' through the posts.


Bingo!


----------



## Condor (May 12, 2020)

Realist2019 said:


> I've been driving for Lyft and now Uber Eats(COV-ID!! Hello?) for over a year now. I come to this forum for info and tips. But all I see is a bunch of whining crybabies.
> Complaining about why they are threatened with "termination" due to poor performance(accept the freaking call!!!). Or how the pay sucks,
> You know what. Why not just go out in the world and flip burgers, kiss azz in a corporate environment, bust concrete on a highway in 90 degree weather, etc...
> You have a choice.
> ...


I'm convinced those that Hate their employers, riders, disgruntled or Angry &#128548; at the World &#127757; 
Are In reality:
self loathing and angry at themselves for being in
their present circumstances whether it be from
laziness, lack of ambition or imagined "oppression".

the reality is Uber is a PT gig
and MILLIONS have approved
access to the driver platform.

Uber's a bandaid Not a cure


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Ummm no &#129335;‍♀
> 
> More skills= more job options


Not necessarily. It took me a while to get back into my field. Because I was, in fact, too experienced for what they were willing to pay. When I went to other fields, they wouldn't hire me still, because I had experience in other fields due to what I did in my field that made me worth more than what they were willing to pay me. And other places found people that had been out of work longer and willing to take a nice pay cut in comparison to what they were worth (which I was not). While the jobs are out there, it is not necessarily skills=more job opportunities. Unless you want to undercut your own worth.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

merryon2nd said:


> Not necessarily. It took me a while to get back into my field. Because I was, in fact, too experienced for what they were willing to pay. When I went to other fields, they wouldn't hire me still, because I had experience in other fields due to what I did in my field that made me worth more than what they were willing to pay me. And other places found people that had been out of work longer and willing to take a nice pay cut in comparison to what they were worth (which I was not). While the jobs are out there, it is not necessarily skills=more job opportunities. Unless you want to undercut your own worth.


But still an option. Especially if someone needs a job right away, even temporarily.

Also if you submit a resume it's best to list skills and responsibilities that are pertinent to that specific job. For example, if you are applying for an accounting job, they dont need to know you groomed horses.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

TemptingFate said:


> Some of us are drivers because we love driving, love meeting the pax, love the easy money, love the flexibility, love the independence, etc but some of us drive because we are not good at calculating costs, are too old, disabled, unskilled, uneducated, or otherwise disqualified from other jobs.
> Whatever the reasons we drive, we still have a right to complain about the many ways that Uber exploits us and paxholes abuse us. If everything was great, Uber would attract more drivers and lower compensation until conditions were not great. So driver complaints reflect Uber's efforts to maximize profits.


You have every right to complain. However, those of us who are sick to death of the whiners, also, have a right to complain about the complainers.

The whiners, on this forum, get ZERO sympathy from me.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> The whiners, on this forum, get ZERO sympathy from me.


....and they get no tips from you. :coolio: :coolio: :coolio: :coolio:


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

SHalester said:


> ....and they get no tips from you. :coolio: :coolio: :coolio: :coolio:


Presumably they don't complain in front of their pax, so he'd never know.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

MiamiKid said:


> You have every right to complain. However, those of us who are sick to death of the whiners, also, have a right to complain about the complainers.
> 
> The whiners, on this forum, get ZERO sympathy from me.


If you don't complain it means either one of 2 things or maybe both. 1) too stupid to know you are getting ****ed 2) you are desperate............


----------



## Condor (May 12, 2020)

LetsBeSmart said:


> If you don't complain it means either one of 2 things or maybe both. 1) too stupid to know you are getting @@@@ed 2) you are desperate............


I chose #1
In my defense, Ignorance is Bliss and no one forced me to sign up for this 5+ year gig.
I guess your driver account was Court Ordered &#128104;‍⚖


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> You have every right to complain. However, those of us who are sick to death of the whiners, also, have a right to complain about the complainers.
> 
> The whiners, on this forum, get ZERO sympathy from me.


That's swell logic but typical for you.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

LetsBeSmart said:


> If you don't complain it means either one of 2 things or maybe both. 1) too stupid to know you are getting @@@@ed 2) you are desperate............


Or you're an educated professional who believes in free market economics.

Whiner's, on this forum, are low class idiots.



SHalester said:


> ....and they get no tips from you. :coolio: :coolio: :coolio: :coolio:


Tips are included. 
&#128526;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> are low class idiots.


every single one? -o: Except you, of course. You are highly educated. You are high born. You ain't one of those 'people'. And you have many 'cents' you drop around here and there. Oh, plus you drink...... a lot.... AND you believe that tips have been, and always will be included.

Yup, we are here to entertain YOU. :coolio::coolio::coolio::coolio:


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Tips are included.
> &#128526;


Maybe according to you. But Uber disagrees:


----------



## BunnyK (Dec 12, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> You have every right to complain. However, those of us who are sick to death of the whiners, also, have a right to complain about the complainers.
> 
> The whiners, on this forum, get ZERO sympathy from me.


All they do is cry and hope someone bails them out of their poor choices. Here is a thought. Stop complaining and do something with their lives? Nah.



SHalester said:


> every single one? -o: Except you, of course. You are highly educated. You are high born. You ain't one of those 'people'. And you have many 'cents' you drop around here and there. Oh, plus you drink...... a lot.... AND you believe that tips have been, and always will be included.
> 
> Yup, we are here to entertain YOU. :coolio::coolio::coolio::coolio:


Projection. You believe you are better than others, but you hide it under "standing up" for the crybabies.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

BunnyK said:


> You believe you are better than others, but you hide it under "standing up" for the crybabies.


...if that is what floats your boat, I'm good with that. I'm here to serve.  -o:  -o:  -o:  -o:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Realist2019 said:


> I've been driving for Lyft and now Uber Eats(COV-ID!! Hello?) for over a year now. I come to this forum for info and tips. But all I see is a bunch of whining crybabies.
> Complaining about why they are threatened with "termination" due to poor performance(accept the freaking call!!!). Or how the pay sucks,
> You know what. Why not just go out in the world and flip burgers, kiss azz in a corporate environment, bust concrete on a highway in 90 degree weather, etc...
> You have a choice.
> ...


Because
They shame even Satan


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> #Crybabyitus
> 
> Not as cute when its adults.
> 
> ...


No that's called Affirmative Action, women and minorities need no skills and get great jobs.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

M62 said:


> Maybe according to you. But Uber disagrees:
> 
> View attachment 463133


Read my lips.

TIPS ARE INCLUDED!

Whining, sniveling Uber drivers are OVERPAID!
&#128526;


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> Read my lips.
> 
> TIPS ARE INCLUDED!
> 
> ...


VISIONS OF NEEDLENOSE PLIARS
A SPOOL OF WIRE
AND UNIQUE DISEMBOWELMENT METHODS SUDDENLY SPRING INTO MIND . . . .


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

Realist2019 said:


> I've been driving for Lyft and now Uber Eats(COV-ID!! Hello?) for over a year now. I come to this forum for info and tips. But all I see is a bunch of whining crybabies.
> Complaining about why they are threatened with "termination" due to poor performance(accept the freaking call!!!). Or how the pay sucks,
> You know what. Why not just go out in the world and flip burgers, kiss azz in a corporate environment, bust concrete on a highway in 90 degree weather, etc...
> You have a choice.
> ...


This entire post is a complaint.
And, "I probably wont be able to trust passengers to practice safety on my behalf..." is a complaint within a complaint.
You will fit in well here.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

M62 said:


> I wasn't saying it isn't. But the impression from much of the forum (and what I think the OP was addressing) is that it's _more_ exploitative and abusive than average low skilled jobs. But if that's the case, why aren't drivers looking to move to those other jobs? Bearing in mind that most drivers are presumably legal, and could get jobs stacking shelves, flipping burgers, etc.


for me its the work when i want. plus its only part time extra money. And if you play the game right you can still clear $12, to $15 an hour.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> #Crybabyitus
> 
> Not as cute when its adults.
> 
> ...


Thumbs up on your Avatar pic!
&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Bear nets somewhere between $15-$20 per hour doing RS. It is very hard for bears to get hired into any other jobs that would pay more, so bear will keep doing RS. Also, bear is getting older; teeth are wearing down and facial fur is going gray. A lot of humans think that old bears can't learn new tricks, and those humans are probably right :frown:


Jobs don't wanna hire past 50 unless you're an executive.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Jobs don't wanna hire past 50 unless you're an executive.


Bear will be 49 in a few months! 

Bear might try for an executive job because the main qualification seems to be laying off employees. Bear doesn't like having humans around, so bear would be excellent at that! First thing to go would be all of the males, because bear doesn't like competition!


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

MiamiKid said:


> Live in The ATL. Party n chill, in South Beach, on my sport cruiser.
> &#128676;&#127958;&#127864;&#128170;
> 
> They say Ft Myers is where the grunts stay. Educationally challenged.
> ...


Atlanta is equal to Miami........


----------



## BunnyK (Dec 12, 2017)

LetsBeSmart said:


> No that's called Affirmative Action, women and minorities need no skills and get great jobs.


Affirmative action is a crock. Keeps peoples egos inflated when they are put in positions they do not have the merit for.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

BunnyK said:


> Affirmative action is a crock. Keeps peoples egos inflated when they are put in positions they do not have the merit for.


Spot on.


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Read my lips.
> 
> TIPS ARE INCLUDED!


Like I showed in the picture. Uber says tips are not included.

Of course, if you disagree with this great company, you are free to stop accepting rides from them. Or start your own TNC that includes tips. (Glorious free market and all that.)


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

M62 said:


> Like I showed in the picture. Uber says tips are not included.
> 
> Of course, if you disagree with this great company, you are free to stop accepting rides from them. Or start your own TNC that includes tips. (Glorious free market and all that.)
> 
> View attachment 463377


Seems like you don't get it. I say they're included. End of conversation.

Still accept very generous tips on 60 - 80% of rides. And of course, explain to the pax that those tips are included.

That way they tip me more, while not tipping the ghetto drivers.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> Live in The ATL. Party n chill, in South Beach, on my sport cruiser.
> &#128676;&#127958;&#127864;&#128170;
> 
> They say Ft Myers is where the grunts stay. Educationally challenged.
> ...


You need 2 or 3 Languages in Ft. Myers.

English optional.


----------



## Teal (Feb 7, 2018)

Realist2019 said:


> I've been driving for Lyft and now Uber Eats(COV-ID!! Hello?) for over a year now. I come to this forum for info and tips. But all I see is a bunch of whining crybabies.
> Complaining about why they are threatened with "termination" due to poor performance(accept the freaking call!!!). Or how the pay sucks,
> You know what. Why not just go out in the world and flip burgers, kiss azz in a corporate environment, bust concrete on a highway in 90 degree weather, etc...
> You have a choice.
> ...


Maybe if uber stopped trying to scam drivers, drivers might be happier?


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

i will tell you why..you are new. our (my cut was 80% me 20% uber.
you never got $5 a mile or a regular basis. now i do a different. at one year really. answer 2 questions.
on x were you ever paid $5 a mile 
x.l $9 a mile. uber takes takes take. when i started $1.79 mie $ 10 cancel fees. and pax loved us...
just maybe that has something to do with...in DE if you are doing $1500 a week you are wearing you car out


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

I don’t see posts on this forum as complaining, rather it’s sharing the experience.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Realist2019 said:


> I've been driving for Lyft and now Uber Eats(COV-ID!! Hello?) for over a year now. I come to this forum for info and tips. But all I see is a bunch of whining crybabies.
> Complaining about why they are threatened with "termination" due to poor performance(accept the freaking call!!!). Or how the pay sucks,
> You know what. Why not just go out in the world and flip burgers, kiss azz in a corporate environment, bust concrete on a highway in 90 degree weather, etc...
> You have a choice.
> ...


I really miss driving for uber I hope to restart one day because it helps me to relax. Sure some of the pax's are ****ed up but so is my family lol.


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

Why do people complain about Uber but still drive? Why do people complain about the complainers but still visit this website? Why do people complain about people complaining about the complainers? 🤔 

I guess people just like to complain 🤷‍♂️.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

M62 said:


> Why do people complain about Uber but still drive? Why do people complain about the complainers but still visit this website? Why do people complain about people complaining about the complainers? &#129300;
> 
> I guess people just like to complain &#129335;‍♂.


It does make things interesting. Imagine if everyone got along and agreed. I'd die of boredom &#128581;‍♀&#128299;


----------



## meast703 (Mar 3, 2018)

I don't know about most of ya'll but I don't give a shit about most opinions from drivers in shit markets like DELAWARE.


----------



## Realist2019 (Nov 4, 2019)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> Im surprised you lasted a whole year
> Your butt must really hurt from all the abuse Uber/Lyft give you


Actually its been great. Own work hours. Meet people. Pay fits what I need. Only complaints are glitches in the app. Same with Eats.


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

Realist2019 said:


> Actually its been great. Own work hours. Meet people. Pay fits what I need. Only complaints are glitches in the app. Same with Eats.


I might be wrong, but I get the impression that people who are doing it full time and/or as their main source of income, tend to be more pissed than those doing it as a side thing.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

meast703 said:


> I don't give a shit about most opinions from drivers in shit markets like DELAWARE.


you will do well here.


----------

